# Casio Edifice



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone like these ? 10 year battery.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

And the Chrono :


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just bought 100 assorted pieces 5 different models.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Â£Â£Â£Â£ ????


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Top one under Â£30.









Chrono under Â£40
















All brand new UK stock boxed with papers.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Terrific pricing Roy. I quite like both. Dont know if I would buy one, but then I've got no dosh right now.

But good looking watches. I like the first one - very military.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've been looking at the edifice for some time, not seen them that cheap!









While were on Casio can you get the new Marlin dive range Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> While were on Casio can you get the new Marlin dive range Roy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Paul, sorry. Just these for now.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MMMMMMMMMM-10 yr batteries.

If All quartz were like this I would be more into them.

Roy - can you stick a 10 yr battery in any quartz, long as it fits of course?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> MMMMMMMMMM-10 yr batteries.
> 
> If All quartz were like this I would be more into them.
> 
> ...


No Paul, it's not the batteries it is the efficiency of the movements.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > While were on Casio can you get the new Marlin dive range Roy?
> ...


No worries, I'm skint anyhow but if you ever get the chance to get these I'd be interested.

they do a chrono version as well and various dial colours including yellow the Marlin reminds me of the one on my casio digital I had as a teenager , I've still not found one like it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I have just bought 100 assorted pieces 5 different models.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do the others look like?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > MMMMMMMMMM-10 yr batteries.
> ...


Knew there would be a technical issue


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I like this one


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Do you have the chrono with a dial other than blue Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Only blue Stan.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy, are the bracelets folded or solid link


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

why Stan blue is the new black.

Just won these "beauties" off the bay, untested (which probably means we tried a battery and they are all f***ed). I'm hoping some of them work!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't know yet Mac. I would think they will be folded at these prices. The chrono retails at Â£90 though so you never know.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I don't know yet Mac. I would think they will be folded at these prices. The chrono retails at Â£90 though so you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I`d have thought so too but I just wondered


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy, are the bracelets folded or solid link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mac they are solid on the chrono


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm adding these to the site at the moment.

The spec is Unbelievable

All steel cases, solid bracelet on the chrono which retails at Â£90 and I'm selling it for Â£35.

Brand new boxed with two year Casio warranty.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Some of these 10 year battery watches have lithium CR2016's don't they for long life. My PRS3 has this battery, as does a 10 year Accurist I bought from Argos


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy,

Can you get other edifice models too?

What about the EF-500L-1AVDF ?

Just asking


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just the ones I have George,


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Bu**er.









Cheers Roy.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy is the bracelet on the chrono integral? It looks like it in the pic.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it is.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

never mind


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> never mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ingegral bracelets are great, no worrying about what strap looks best.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I just don't like bracelets, the only one I've ever found confortable is the one on the RLT 11 and the bracelet on those costs more than the entire casio, so although I'm sorely tempted (a chrono at that price) I don't want to get it then find I don't get on with it and can't put a strap on it!

btw can you explain the sub dials for those whom don't have a clue?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is actually a 12 Hour chronograph, which is even better at this price.

Top subdial is chrono minutes, left one is chrono hours and bottom one is constant seconds.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I just don't like bracelets, the only one I've ever found confortable is the one on the RLT 11 and the bracelet on those costs more than the entire casio, so although I'm sorely tempted (a chrono at that price) I don't want to get it then find I don't get on with it and can't put a strap on it!
> 
> btw can you explain the sub dials for those whom don't have a clue?
> 
> ...


Looking at the Chrono picture. All steel. It seems to me that it woul dnot be too much of a job to rip out the integral bracelet, widen the lugs, and modify it to take a leather strap. Question is if the lugs are wide enough to mill out for a 18 or 20m strap and still have enough meat left on the edges.

if that was the watch I wanted, and just hated the bracelet, that would be my attack. Cant beat it at the price.

Good week-end everyone.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't know how you do it Roy.









These prices as good as some back alley shops in Hong Kong that I know and better than the main dealers! And landed in UK too









Very, very good prices in my opinion.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

marius said:


> Looking at the Chrono picture. All steel. It seems to me that it woul dnot be too much of a job to rip out the integral bracelet, widen the lugs, and modify it to take a leather strap. Question is if the lugs are wide enough to mill out for a 18 or 20m strap and still have enough meat left on the edges.
> 
> if that was the watch I wanted, and just hated the bracelet, that would be my attack. Cant beat it at the price.
> 
> ...










bloody drastic step, I'd rather persuade Roy to search for a strap version 1st


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> marius said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the Chrono picture.Â All steel.Â It seems to me that it woul dnot be too much of a job to rip out the integral bracelet, widen the lugs, and modify it to take a leather strap.Â Question is if the lugs are wide enough to mill out for a 18 or 20m strap and still have enough meat left on the edges.
> ...


I agree, its drastic, but then, violence IS also a way of communication. I am actually considering the lug widening thing at the moment on an old Tissot Seastar. The bracelet on that hing has been a pain from day one. It was my father's watch, and the bracelet pins kept dropping out so regularly, that he had bent paperclip pieces in it when he last wore it. Agreed, he did not show it any respect or mercy ever. I am now busy cleaning it up a bit, and I am really seriously thinking of changing it to a leather strap version. I am just not sure yet, since this he received this watch when he retired, whether I should try to keep it original, or try and make it the way he would have liked it to have been in the first place....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> violence IS also a way of communication


Like your style


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > violence IS also a way of communication
> 
> 
> Like your style
> ...


Thanks!

A quote from my father: " Faith, Hope, Love, but of these three, the biggest is Patience. (with violence following closely behind it)".


----------

